# Dixie southern mountian rifle



## fishdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Alright here is the deal, my son really wants a traditional muzzle loader for Christmas. I hunt with, and shoot a cva mountian rifle. I have spent a bunch of time with him, and that rifle in the woods and at the range. So instead of getting him a new one, I'm thinking of giving him my favorite rifle. 
NOW, here is what I want to do. I have an old dixie southern mountian rifle I built back in the early 90's.  I love the rifle but it is a .32 cal. I am either going to need to rebarrel it to .45 cal or build another rifle to hunt deer with. Is there anyone on here that builds rifles?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2014)

Talk to this craftsman right here.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=5034


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 12, 2014)

If I had your options, I would keep the Dixie Southern like it is and get another gun in .45 cal.! That .32 is one more SWEET Squirrel Gun!!!


----------



## fishdog (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah it is pretty cool. I am leaning to a flint lock anyway.


----------



## Lorren68 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a Tennessee southern mountain rifle flintlock in 50 caliber.


----------



## fishdog (Nov 15, 2014)

What are you aiming to do with it?


----------



## Lorren68 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sent you a pm fishdog


----------



## fishdog (Nov 17, 2014)

Good idea.


----------

